# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  (NEW) 8891 Grafts by Dr. Hakan DOGANAY of Turkey, FUE

## Hakan Doganay, MD

These are 8891 Graft ( from 2 sessions) results from a 47 years old man. We post first day, 10th day and 9th month results from the first operation. We did the second operation about 1,5 months ago and you can see "just after the operation" results. The last 10 pictures belong to the second operation. Please find the details of these two operations below:

*TOTAL 8891 GRAFTS= 5303 FROM THE FIRST OPERATION + 3588 FROM THE SECOND OPERATION*

*FIRST OPERATION (5303 Grafts=4328 grafts from hair + 975 grafts from beard)* 
Single haired grafts 2085 
Double haired grafts 1608 
Tripple haired grafts 635

*SECOND OPERASYON,9 months after the first operation (3588 Grafts=2118 Grafts from hair + 1470 grafts from beard)
*965 single haired grafts
794 double haired grafts 
359 tripple haired grafts

For this operation, Choi Hair Transplanter / implanter Pen technique was used. With this technique, we use small pen needles which has 6-7-8mm diameters for planting grafts into recipient sites. After the surgery, patient's recovery is faster and the result is natural. 

To extract the grafts from the donor area, we use small blade called micro-motor, it has 0.7-0.8 mm diameter and does not harm donor hairs' roots. 

Thanks for your comments.

FOR CONSULTATION: www.hakandoganayfue.com

CONTACT: info@hakandoganayfue.com

You can check some of our other results:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13779
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13297
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13255
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13214
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13361

Our world class results are approved by IAHRS. Here is our IAHRS webpage: 
http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant...hakan-doganay/

Thanks for your comments.

----------


## Spex

Quite the transformation Doc  - well done! :Cool: 
Regards
Spex

----------


## J_B_Davis

Very nice! I can see why people are willing to travel for quality FUE now. I never thought I would say that, but it really looks like times are changing! I've been following the progress since I joined this forum and it is amazing to see the dedication of doctors in turkey, india etc. Looks like the US might be falling behind when it comes to FUE now.

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dear Spex and J_B_Davis,
Thanks for your comments. There are many people coming from the US, Canada, UK, Europe, Chine, etc. to our clinic to get HT and they are happy with the results. 

We will keep posting more results to show how our technique works.

Thanks

----------


## Fueadvace

Great result. Look like you continue producing remarkable job  :Smile:

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for the comment Fueadvace. You can also check the result of another high number of graft here: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13779

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Thanks for the comment Fueadvace. You can also check the result of another high number of graft here: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13779


 do you have any updated photos of this man's final results?

FTL

----------


## classicsal

> Thanks for the comment Fueadvace. You can also check the result of another high number of graft here: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13779


 I am glad to  see such great results I am new to this forum but I have been doing research and am READY to fly to Turkey to complete the FUE process. I will keep you in mind!

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dear FeartheLoss,

Thanks for your question. We asked the patient for more pictures to update us and he told us that he will be in Turkey. When we take the pictures, we will post the updated pictures.

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dear classicsal,

We will be happy to help. you can send some pictures via www.hakandoganayfue.com or info@hakandoganayfue.com that we can see what we can do for you.

Thanks

----------


## FearTheLoss

any update?

----------


## MostlyIrish

Maybe some day you could rent a clinic and mail your major supplies out here and knock out like 10 cases I'm the states or Mexico in a month. I'll prepay a premium for you to fly out here. That's how bad I hate flying!

----------

